# Forsythia



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

Is it safe for goats to eat? We've got a couple of bushes that we'd like to take out, and if we can, we'll feed to the goats.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

I clipped some earlier this year and fed it. But it was just a few branches so don't know if a lot would hurt them or not.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

My goats will nibble at the leaves when they're out and about but they don't seem to have a great love for them.

I do remember checking several lists of poisonous plants and not seeing forsythia on them.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

We gave our's a few branches when we pruned the bush this past spring. They nibbled on it, but like PPs mentioned, it wasn't a favorite.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a forsythia bush that never gets taller than 6 inches or so because my goats nibble on it every chance they get & they've never got sick from it.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

Ok, thanks all! I guess we'll start with a few branches and see what they think about it. :rock:


----------

